# Balsamic Chicken



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Daughter whipped this up tonite. Has Skinless Chicken Breasts, Balsamic vinegar, onion,tomato and Italian Dressing cooked in the slow cooker.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

From Chef Rhiannon:

Chicken, sliced onions, salt, pepper, 1 and 1/2 tsp Italian seasoning, couple cloves of garlic, 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, and two cans of diced tomatoes. Pile in crock pot and cook on low 8 hours or high 4 hours. Put over rice or noodles.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Crazy question Pay, Italian dressing (bottle) or Italian seasoning (dry)?

Looks great


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

gonna have to give this one a try...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Crazy question Pay, Italian dressing (bottle) or Italian seasoning (dry)?
> 
> Looks great


Bottle

Thanks


----------

